# Valet Pro Advanced Poseidon shampoo



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Valet Pro Advanced Poseidon car wash



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

a highly concentrated car shampoo with a pleasant citrus fragrance. dilutes up to 100:1 and is available in 1L and 5L sizes.

*PRICES*

from www.valetpro.co.uk

1L - £9.60
5L - £25.20

*USED ON*

my own car, 58 reg Honda Civic in black..

only one capful used, foams up very well. lots of suds..



















used in conjunction with a Dooka washpad, the washing process was a breeze - shampoo felt very slick, lubricating the panel very well and rinsed off easy with no streaks etc that some shampoos can cause..










'suds' bucket after washing my car..










*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

basically, a very nice shampoo that does everything you would want from a shampoo - cleans well, concentrated so a little goes a long way making it very good value for money and it even smells good too :thumb:

*PROS*

nice fragrance
value for money
works well

*CONS*

in truth, none that I can think of really.

overall, I would rate this a 9/10

available from www.valetpro.co.uk


----------

